# Bulgarian State Television Female Voice Choir



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I picked up the CD of this. Very Interesting. Some of the harmonies are exceptionally good. some Turkish Hijaz / modal scales with dissonance... unusual vocalizations etc.






http://www.amazon.com/Mystère-Bulgares-Bulgarian-Television-Female/dp/B000005IYL


----------

